# Aggression?



## macrowe1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys, any advice would be great! 
I have a 2 year old Vizsla with some aggression/dominance issues. I've tried EVERYTHING! He is only aggressive to me, not my boyfriend, and it is usually when he knows he is getting scolded (not spanked, I use the negative low stern voice commands, not physical) for something, or when we are training (basic obedience) and he does not want to do anything. He does not do this with my boyfriend, but he does not listen to him either. When he doesn't listen to me, I will not give up until he has done what I have asked (sit, stay, down, etc.). He started to show aggression at about 8 months to a year. He was still an intact male at the time, so we thought neutering him would help. It didn't help at all. If I go to work with him and he is in one of these moods (sometimes he's great), he will get aggressive. He's bitten me countless time, and I'm to the point that I'm ready for him to go. I hate it, the majority of the time he's great. He's never bitten my boyfriend, but he will bite me at the drop of a hat. He's bitten me when I try to trim his nails, even before I go to cut a single one; he's bitten me when I've tried to bathe him, get him out of our bed, doing basic commands, etc. 
Please help! Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Your Boyfriend seems closer to the dog but he may not follow through as well he should. 
First, you must make sure your V understands the basic commands. If you are sure he knows them, then it's a matter of enforcing the commands (this is the follow through). 
Lots of stuff was written on the subject. 

If you like a brute strength approach http://www.dogfather.tv/ (you can probably download his dvd if U know where to look ) This guy is using the prong collar - no treats at all approach and it works for him. His command collar is just plastic garbage (simple prongs are better).

We use repetition and as you mentioned no physical punishment. Repetition (1000 times/command) works for us.
http://www.sportdog.com/Support/Tra...raining/Understand-This-Before-you-Train.aspx

Neutering past 6 months does nothing to curb aggression. We used to have German Shepherd male but he was not aggressive at all and everybody feared him because he looked menacing.
http://leerburg.com/dominac2.htm


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Please contact your breeder who may have good suggestions & should know about aggressive tendencies in this line. Reach out to your most local Vizsla Club &/or rescue. They can recommend appropriate trainers and advice. This should have been done at the very 1st sign of aggression. While I am not blaming you, your Vs behavior has been reinforced somewhere along the way. Your actions & reactions will have to be examined, including your bf, but until you find help through someone with lots of V experience, I would be inclined to buy a humane muzzle. With the muzzle, go back to the basics, and use lots of positive reinforcement. Please exhaust every avenue for help/resources before giving up on your dog. Any growling, biting, or nipping should, ideally, be nipped in the bud immediately;therefore, y'all have a lot of work to do, but its not hopeless. It will take some time & probably some $. Best wishes


----------



## macrowe1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! We used a professional trainer, which helped a little, but he just gets in moods that he just doesn't want to listen to anything and there is no changing his mind. Our friend is the breeder, and we know a bunch of people who have the litter mates. There doesn't seem to be any problems with them, except for one of the youngest litters of the same line who is showing the same signs. I don't want to give up on him, he's a great dog most of the time. I just don't trust him, which I know compromises our relationship. I'm going to try the muzzle idea and watch the videos posted. Thanks again!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Also--you may want to try a professional animal behaviorist, which is a level of training above a "trainer." Be aware that the title "trainer" is one that anyone can use, but there are professionals who have achieved certification to work with animal behavior problems like aggression. The two titles I'm aware of are CAAB (certified applied animal behaviorist) and DACVB (diplomate of the american college of veterinary behavior). I'll provide a link to referral lists. Aggression is such an important issue that you want to consult someone with a lot of education and experience working with animals. http://www.dacvb.org/resources/find/ https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1J4_rjdZ6ueYdxZl4ULl-VpXLxonXKHEVUJqeLdDQ19U&pli=1

Also--as many know, Rosie has had some problems with aggression, and we recently had a follow up with the behavioral vet we first consulted almost a year ago. Rosie has made progress, but things are not perfect. FWIW, she told us that these problems can take some time to sort out, and to be patient.


----------

